# This STUFF.......????



## jonk540 (Apr 14, 2004)

Does anyone know what this stuff is?
It's growing in my cousins pond at an alarming rate. It has attached itself to everything. It feels like a gel. It's got a little slime to it but mostly feels like gel or jelly.

















Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## briney dave (Aug 28, 2013)

looks like a bryozoan maybe pectinlia magnifica a very common colonial freshwater animal that filter feeds in sheltered places such as marinas and backwater areas. not a bad guy just weird looking


----------



## jonk540 (Apr 14, 2004)

Thank you for the reply!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Let em' live


----------



## Georgio_P (Jun 4, 2010)

The Bryozoa, also known as Polyzoa, Ectoprocta or commonly as moss animals.

FRIGGING HERMAPRODITES! - Explains why they are multiplying so fast in your cousins' pond, no interference from jealous boyfriends or suspicious wives....

Currently there are about 5,000 known species of Bryozoa that are known. The Bryozoa are known as a &#8220;moss animals&#8221;. 

I am betting that they would taste pretty bad, unless you wrap them in bacon and smothered in hot sauce


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

alien poop my guess.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

A lot of the small lakes around me have that. Looks weird, but I've never noticed any ill effects from them.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

By the way Georgio P, that hermophodite common was funny.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

That is some weird looking stuff. Glad I know what it is should I encounter it in the future. Thanks!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

JamesT said:


> That is some weird looking stuff. Glad I know what it is should I encounter it in the future. Thanks!


Its in Alum. You'll find it on a lot of the sunken trees that have been in the water a while.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I was walking my dog last summer around a pond in my neighborhood and noticed big clumps of these. I've lived here for 23 years and have never once seen it before, but I haven't spent a lot of time there since I was younger either. I was curious to know what they were as well.


----------

